# a few shots from today



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

Hawk watching me 


hawk watching me by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr'

Hawk 


hawk by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


Bittern 


bittern by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


Grebe  


grebe by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


Sandhill Crane 

 sandhill crane by  Logan Baldwin, on Flickr  

Porcupine 


porkupine by Logan Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Ah, you got a Porcupine ... I have yet to get a picture of one.

Hmm, I think your AF is a little off ... does your camera have micro adjustment ... and/or needs cleaning of the lens.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 2, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Hmm, I think your AF is a little off ... does your camera have micro adjustment ... and/or needs cleaning of the lens.



Unfortunately no micro adjustment on the Rebel series. Once he gets my T5I it will be much better. The 400mm is almost a perfect match for it.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

and there is a branch in the way


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Yeah, I noticed that ... just seems like the other shots could be more in focus, so I thought there might be something else affecting the shot.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

i was a f 5.6 on a very sunny day so the exposure was way to high had to lower it a lot


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Hmm, I would have thought your Canon lens would be pretty good wide open ... you may want to keep your aperture at f8, especially if you got a lot of light.
For some reason a couple of the shots look "smudgey" (is that a real word?) so was just checking to see if the lens was clean.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

the porcupine we have seen twice this spring in the same tree


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Where is this tree ?


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 2, 2016)

menesing wetlands angus on


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

I thought so from what your dad said, maybe you guys can guide us through there ... we have never been able to really get a good look through it, even though we have tried to get there a number of times.


----------



## zombiesniper (May 2, 2016)

Sure. We mainly stay on the main 2 roads but we'll show you what we know.
P.S. Should be a very short class. lol


----------



## dxqcanada (May 2, 2016)

Hmm, I thought you guys had some secret spot off the beaten path ... really, side of the road ?
Ummm, what road you talk'n bout Willis ?


----------



## zombiesniper (May 2, 2016)

McKinnon Rd & 2nd Concession just out of Angus.
No secret sauce here. Just have a great place to go out and a bit of luck.


----------



## pjaye (May 3, 2016)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> menesing wetlands angus on





dxqcanada said:


> I thought so from what your dad said, maybe you guys can guide us through there ... we have never been able to really get a good look through it, even though we have tried to get there a number of times.



I headed up to Angus a few months ago to find this place. I turned the wrong way and didn't realize it until I got home. Hoping to make it back up soon to check it out. 

Nice shots Zjr. Love the bittern. Porcupines have the cutest faces.


----------



## dannylightning (May 3, 2016)

nice shots..


----------



## JacaRanda (May 3, 2016)

I had a look at some of your images on Flickr, and notice how much better your shots are at 1/800 or 1/1000 as opposed 1/640.  Try keeping it 1/1000 or faster and see what that does to your results.


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2016)

I really like the exact body positioning of the grebe, as it looks back over its back! That is good timing!


----------



## dannylightning (May 3, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I had a look at some of your images on Flickr, and notice how much better your shots are at 1/800 or 1/1000 as opposed 1/640.  Try keeping it 1/1000 or faster and see what that does to your results.



1/1000 is the minimum shutter speed i like to use for anything that is flying or fast moving.     when shooting wild life i generally try not to go below 1/1000


----------



## JacaRanda (May 3, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I had a look at some of your images on Flickr, and notice how much better your shots are at 1/800 or 1/1000 as opposed 1/640.  Try keeping it 1/1000 or faster and see what that does to your results.
> ...



Yup, and even much faster depending on the focal length of the lens.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Watchful (May 3, 2016)

Use manual focus.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 3, 2016)

Nice set. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (May 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------

